# Scraper Sharpening Jig



## DantheWoodworker (Jul 2, 2011)

This is a jig that I built to file a scraper before sharpening. Thanks for watching!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Good tip! I'm certain that I wasn't that smart when I was 13. Good luck and work safe.


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Your jig is a lot easier to use than my machinist vice.


----------

